# Hat mein Goldfisch abgelaicht?



## Mani_09 (23. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute!

Einer der Goldfische in meinem Teich hatte in bis vor kurzem noch einen deutlich sichtbar geschwollenen Bauch (hintere Hälfte, bevor der Schwanz beginnt). Es wurde immer mehr und mehr, sodass ich mir sicher war, das der Fisch trächtig (oder wie das bei Goldfischen heißt) ist. Seit einer Woche ca. ist der wieder schlank!!
Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass er irgendwo abgelaicht hat? Als ich bisher danach Ausschau hielt, konnte ich aber nichts entdecken.
Der Fisch war echt "wampert" wie man so schön sagt.
Was meint ihr, steht da Zuwachs in Haus/in den Teich?
Kann das vlt irgendeine Krankheit gewesen sein, die sich jetzt wieder gelegt hat?

LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

Hi,

mal gesehen ob andere kleinere, schlankere Goldfische hinter dem "Dicken" her gewesen sind. Wenn ja wurde da ein Weib durch den Teich getrieben. Kannst ja mal die nächtsen Wochen schauen ob Du Fischbrut im Flachwasser entdecken kannst. Spätestens wenn undefinierbare dunkle schwarzbraune Fischchen auftauchen kannst Du sicher sein das da abgelaicht wurde

MfG Frank


----------



## Mani_09 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

Durch den Teich wurden 2 andere getrieben, die nicht dick sind/waren. Aber bei der/dem Dicken wäre es mir nicht so aufgefallen. Fischbrut konnte ich bisher keine entdecken, sollte die gleich ins Auge stechen, oder ist die vielleicht schwer zu finden?

LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

Hi,

frisch geschlüpfte Goldies (oder andere Fische) sind erst mal schwer zu entdecken. Sind Anfangs noch ziemlich durchsichtig (nur die Augen fallen dann auf) und auch nur wenige mm groß. Die dunkle Jugendfärbung macht sich erst nach einiger Zeit bemerkbar

MfG Frank


----------



## Mani_09 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

Werd in nächster Zeit mal verstärkt darauf achten ob ich irgendwo kleine Augenpaare herumschwimmen sehe 

Was vielleicht auch zum Thema passt:
Ich habe verschiedene Arten von Goldfischen drin, Komet (sorry, aber genaue Bezeichnungen kenne ich noch nicht so), "Normale" und einen mit langen schleierartigen Flossen. Kreuzen die sich untereinander?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

Hi Mani,

ja, Goldfischformen vermischen sich untereinander. Sind ja nur verschiedene Farb- und Körperformen einer Art, daher können sie sich problemlos untereinander verpaaren

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

Hallo


> Hi,
> 
> frisch geschlüpfte Goldies (oder andere Fische) sind erst mal schwer zu entdecken. Sind Anfangs noch ziemlich durchsichtig (nur die Augen fallen dann auf) und auch nur wenige mm groß. Die dunkle Jugendfärbung macht sich erst nach einiger Zeit bemerkbar
> 
> MfG Frank


Meiner Meinung, Erfahrung und anschließender Recherche nach,
sind frisch geschlüpfte Goldfische gleich dunkel (dunkelgrau bis schwarz)
und als Ministriche , zwischen den Pflanzen  schwer zu erkennen.
Aber durchsichtig sind Goldfischjunge nicht


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

.. genau so isses 
kleine, dunkle, so ca. 1 cm lange, hauchdünne "Striche",
die im Pulk "flitzen"


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

also unsere ca. 0,5 cm Striche mit zwei gnuppeln als Augen waren schon mehr durchsichtig.
Zumindest waren sie mit einer normalen Kamera nicht abzulichten zwischen dem Algenflaum.
Bei ca 1 cm waren sie dann schon eher graubraun.

verschwitze grüße aus Berlin
René


----------



## lotta (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

Goldfischbabys vom letzten Jahr, 
allerdings schon zwischen 2 und 3 Wochen alt.
Vorher sahen sie farblich genauso aus, nur eben viel schmaler und kürzer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> .. genau so isses
> kleine, dunkle, so ca. 1 cm lange, hauchdünne "Striche",
> die im Pulk "flitzen"



Hi,

naja, bei 1cm und "rumflitzend" kann man auch nicht mehr von "frisch geschlüpft" sprechen weil die dann schon ein paar Tage alt sind. (bei Schlupf sind sie um 4mm) Nach dem Schlupf hängt/liegt Fischbrut erst mal am Boden oder Pflanzen rum und braucht den Rest von ihrem Dottersack auf (dauert je nach Fischart und Eigröße seine 1 - mehrereTage). Erst danach fängt sie an freizuschwimmen und nach freßbaren zu suchen (bis dahin haben sie dann auch schon Farbe bekommen)

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hat mein  Goldfisch abgelaicht?*

Hast gewonnen Frank


----------

